
Investigating Gmail’s “This message seems dangerous” - cuu508
https://medium.com/@healthchecks/investigating-gmails-this-message-seems-dangerous-a94f21163f8e
======
allworknoplay
Happening to my company all of a sudden; we've got low bounce rate and
historically very high deliverability. We send through mailgun. We've got DNS
set up correctly, and they're just transactional e-mails (purchase receipts,
password resets, new device sign in confirmations, etc.). Very frustrating.

